# Friday's Adventure



## bslittle79 (May 24, 2004)

I had a good time on the water this past Friday with two good friends that enjoy fly fishing as much or more than I do. 

The day started on some local marsh with a good friend who loves fly fishing and tying flies but has never hooked into a Redfish on fly. It was his day as I poled him through some weedless flats that gave up singles and doubles all morning. It took a few misses, a stray fly to my head, and three flies later for Jim to connect with a nice 5 pounder. I don't know who was happier the fisherman or the guy poling the boat but it was good to see a friend having fun. The tide was falling hard and the reds were pretty easy to see since the grass hasn't started to grow. We both wanted to say longer but duty called and we had to leave them biting. 

After a story filled lunch I was off to Lake Charles. We loaded up Devin's Caimen and headed to some marsh off of Calcasieu Lake with about 2 hours of daylight. As soon as I started getting the 6 weight ready Devin was spotting Redfish. It didn't take long before I was hooked up. All day the reds were spooky, but if you could find them busy they'd bite. None of the fish were breasts but fun on a 6 weight. 

Here are a few pictures from the day.


----------



## bslittle79 (May 24, 2004)

*A few more*

a few more pictures.


----------



## bartfromcorpus (Oct 29, 2008)

Sweet! Man, I've been trying to get over there to fish with Devin for so long. He's such a good guy. Guess I missed my window for the Biloxi redfish - there's always next year. 

Good pics by the way.


----------



## squidmotion (Apr 5, 2007)

EXCELLENT!


----------



## bslittle79 (May 24, 2004)

*I don't know..*



bartfromcorpus said:


> Sweet! Man, I've been trying to get over there to fish with Devin for so long. He's such a good guy. Guess I missed my window for the Biloxi redfish - there's always next year.
> 
> Good pics by the way.


I don't know if it's too late for the bigs in Southeast Louisiana or not. I know they were there a couple weeks ago.


----------



## Ish (Oct 30, 2008)

nice photos!


----------



## hellonwater (Dec 17, 2005)

If you stop chasing those fish with a baitcaster when your down here we can go chase some on the fly


----------



## bslittle79 (May 24, 2004)

hellonwater said:


> If you stop chasing those fish with a baitcaster when your down here we can go chase some on the fly


Sooner than later.


----------



## WillieP (Jul 2, 2004)

Cool pic's Brian. :cheers:


----------

